# Chef’s school life



## 0525rainyseason (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, I have no experience of cook in my country but considering taking a Chef course and obtain PR.

I’d like to ask questions to someone who was/is a foreign student of Chef diploma school in Australia about living life as chef in Australia.


1. Considering Visa & living cost, which do you recommend urban city or rural area?

2. Which city do you live in now and how much do you spend per month for just by yourself?

3. Do you find a difficulty to find Chef’s job at legal working environment in your city?

4. Is it difficult to live in Australia based on Chef’s salary? because cost of living seems quite expensive..


Thank you


----------

